# La Núria té els negatius. Demana'ls-hi/els [pronoms febles]



## garcia1683

Bona nit, companys!

Avanço en el curs de C2 i ara estic repassant pronoms. Entenc que, en principi, quan el CI és determinat i singular (=li) i s'ha de combinar amb un CD igualment determinat (=el, la, els, les), el CI es transforma en "hi" i passa al darrere del CD. Per tant, entenc que la següent frase seria correcta:

_"La Núria té els negatius. Demana'ls-*hi*". _CI = li (a la Núria), CD = els (els negatius). Per tant, li + els => els hi, no?

El solucionari diu que hauria de ser "deman'ls-*els*", cosa que, sincerament, tampoc em sona del tot malament. Deu ser que tant de pronom feble ha fet estralls al meu cap.

A veure si em podeu donar un cop de mà.

Gràcies!


----------



## Doraemon-

La forma normativa seria demana-li'ls.
Al llenguatge oral (variant dialectal del català central: NO NORMATIU!!) es redueix a demana'ls-hi (_li_ es "transforma" en _hi_).
Demana'ls-els seria si el CI fos plural (les noies, no la Núria).


----------



## garcia1683

Hola company,

Gràcies per la resposta. Estic quasi segur que *"demana-li'ls"* és incorrecte, almenys en la varietat de català que es parla a Girona i Barcelona. Potser és una forma més corrent a València? De moment, tota la informació que trobo indica que, en les combinacions CI + CD, quan el CI = li, s'inverteix l'ordre normal dels pronoms (que passa a ser CD + CI), i el pronom "li" es transforma en "hi". Així apareix descrit, per exemple, en aquest bloc del CPNL: http://blogs.cpnl.cat/divendresalvespre/files/2012/01/Febles.pdf També ho trobo així en tots els altres recursos que estic fent servir. Tens alguna font on es reculli que la forma "'ls-hi" no és normativa?

Veig, però, que estàs d'acord amb mi que *"'ls-els"* seria per a un CI plural, i aquest era el meu dubte principal. Dissipat!  M'imagino que es tracta d'un error en el solucionari.

Moltes gràcies de nou!!


----------



## garcia1683

Ei, ja que hi som... m'imagino que totes aquestes frases funcionen igual, no? El solucionari insisteix a utilitzar el pronom "els" per al CI, però suposo que s'hauran equivocat... tot i que és estrany pensar que s'hagin equivocat tan consistentment :S .

_1. "En Carles va estar tot el matí al despatx esperant que li portessin els contractes, però finalment ningú no els ___ va portar."_ Jo entenc que és *"hi"*, però el solucionari diu "els".

_2. "Els visitants del castell esperaven que podrien accedir a les sales privades del comte, però el guia no *els les / les hi *va obrir."  _En aquest cas, sí que hi ha CI plural i, per tant, entenc que la resposta hauria de ser *"els les"* (CI = les, CD = les).

Finalment, tinc una frase més amb combinacions diferents de CI + CD:

_3. "Aquell home volia entrar a l'edifici saltant la tanca del jardí, però el porter el va veure i va impedir*-li-ho."* _La construcció em sona bé en plural (_"els homes volien entrar... però el porter va impedir*-los-ho*"). _En singular, però, em fa una mica de mal d'orelles...

Ho veieu com jo?


----------



## Doraemon-

No, a veure, incorrecte no és (no és com allà se sol dir, que és una altra cosa). Però és la forma normativa en tota la llengua catalana, i la que s'hauria d'emprar sempre en llengua escrita.
Un altre tema és que al català central en la llengua oral (igual que en altres zones tenen les seves variants locals, com a València es diu "mos" en lloc de "ens", o a Mallorca que alguns pronoms febles es fan tònics) a Barcelona i Girona feu un canvi de "li" cap a "hi" quan "li" concorre amb un CD, i com l'"hi" va sempre després del complement directe, doncs també "s'inverteix l'ordre" (realment és que "li" es transforma en "hi", i aquest va on li correspondria).
Per suposat, és acceptable en llengua oral com a variant dialectal (com molts altres localismes no normatius arreu dels Païssos Catalans), però no pots dir que la forma normativa sigui incorrecta. En llengua escrita és el que caldria utilitzar, incloent-hi el català central.


----------



## garcia1683

Gràcies per la informació. No pretenia de cap manera ser ofensiu, així que et demano disculpes si t'has sentit agreujat. És, simplement, que sempre havia cregut que la forma normativa, la del català escrit estàndard, és la que t'exposava abans, amb la transformació de "li" en "hi" i la inversió de l'ordre. Mai a classe no m'havien explicat que els pronoms poguessin restar invariables, ni ho havia trobat recollit en cap document tècnic ni en cap peça literària. En tot cas, però, prenc nota del que em comentes. Gràcies de nou per la teva ajuda, en aquest fil i en tots els altres!


----------



## Doraemon-

No, la forma normativa és sense transformació li->hi, i no es recomana el seu ús en llengua escrita. Per això el meu primer comentari.
Hi ha petita una explicació aquí: Pronom feble - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure


----------



## garcia1683

Bon dia, Doraemon!

Acabo de revisar l'enllaç que havies compartit (per fi!!). El cas és que en faig una interpretació diferent de la teva i continuo pensant que la forma d'ordenació que exposava jo abans és correcta, mentre que l'altra, la que tu comentaves, seria correcta únicament en valencià. Cito textualment de l'article de la Viquipèdia:



> A continuació hi ha una llista dels complements més importants que s'utilitzen en la llengua catalana:
> 
> [...]
> 
> El *complement indirecte*
> [...]
> Però *si és singular i ja apareix algun dels pronoms el, la, els, les, llavors se substitueix per hi i canvia de posició passant al darrere*: _l'hi farem demà_, _la hi farem demà_, _els hi farem demà_, _les hi farem demà_, excepte en valencià.
> 
> En *valencià*, les combinacions de _li_ + _el_/_la_/_els_/_les_ es conserven i el _li_ es manté al davant: _li'l farem demà_, _li la farem demà_, _li'ls farem demà_, _li les farem demà_.


Per tant, aquestes modificacions són obligades, excepte en el cas del valencià, on es mantenen els mateixos pronoms en el mateix ordre.

El que diu l'article a continuació és que certes combinacions pròpies de la llengua parlada són incorrectes, i en cita un reguitzell. Es tracta, però, de combinacions diferents de les estrictament normatives, que únicament serien li + el/la/els/les. Per exemple, és típic de la llengua parlada a la zona central convertir qualsevol combinació en "l'hi", malgrat que no estigui composta per un CI en 3a persona del singular i un CD determinat. Així doncs, la gent d'aquí, en parlar, dirien "L'hi van advertir (que no vingués)", en comptes de la forma correcta, "Li ho van advertir". També són corrents les transformacions de CD femení al gènere masculí, com ara "Va portar la rosa a la mare" => "L'hi va portar", en comptes de "La hi va portar". I el llarg etcètera que ofereix la Viquipèdia:



> D'altra banda, en *català central*, són habituals en el llenguatge parlat algunes simplificacions de les combinacions de complement indirecte i complement directe, però que*no* són acceptades per la normativa de la llengua escrita (excepte el cas de _n'hi_ que està tolerat en segons quins registres escrits) (marquem amb * les formes no-normatives):
> 
> _li_ + _la_ passa a *_l'hi_ [li], en comptes de la forma normativa _la hi_;
> _li_ + _les_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _les hi_;
> _li_ + _ho_ passa simplement a *_l'hi_ [li] en comptes de la forma normativa _li ho_;
> _li_ + _en_ passa a *_n'hi_ [ni] en comptes de la forma normativa _li'n_;
> _els_ + _el_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els el_;
> _els_ + _la_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els la_;
> _els_ + _els_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els els_;
> _els_ + _les_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els les_;
> _els_ + _ho_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els ho_;
> _els_ + _en_ passa a *_n'hi_ [ni] en comptes de la forma normativa _els en_;




Entenc que són aquestes les formes no-normatives, però que aquí no s'hi inclouen les combinacions li + el/la/els/les.

Com ho veus? Te n'he convençut?


----------

